# I have a webcomic! Please check it out! :D



## Ladyfaegassr (Sep 19, 2011)

Well, it's the big day for the web comic I have been working on. :3 I hope everyone will swing by and have a look, and also stop in on Mondays for the new comics as they come out! If you catch the journals announcing comic releases, we also have an archive that is going to house all previous comic releases. I really hope everyone will enjoy the comic, and that you will all tune in with me on Mondays, and swing by the forums to register and let me know what you think of it. <3

Comic is here on our site under the Project SOL button: http://zombiebrainproductions.co.nr/

Our forums are here, I am generally always online, and if not me another admin is so please do register!: http://www.zombrainprod.smffy.com/

I'd love any input or art advice that anyone would like to share with me as well! Not here though. x3 You can note me on my FA, or register on the forums, and chat away in the topic thread! :3


----------



## Aden (Sep 19, 2011)

Gonna pop this over to the links forum if you don't mind


----------



## Ladyfaegassr (Sep 19, 2011)

That's fine with me! Thanks for moving it. I've not been to the forums in a bit, so I'm still getting used to all the new sub-areas and where everything goes. :3


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 19, 2011)

Not to be mean but that Old English style font in such bright contrasting colors is killing my eyes. I can't stand looking at it for more than a few seconds. 

Besides that, having all of the links on a condensed side bar would make for easier navigation of the page, rather than forcing people to scroll pass the same bulki-ness each time.


----------



## Ladyfaegassr (Sep 19, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Not to be mean but that Old English style font in such bright contrasting colors is killing my eyes. I can't stand looking at it for more than a few seconds.
> 
> Besides that, having all of the links on a condensed side bar would make for easier navigation of the page, rather than forcing people to scroll pass the same bulki-ness each time.



Thanks for the tips! I'll talk to the big boss and see what he says. I think he's looking for a new template right now for the site, as he does all the coding himself. As for the font color of the site, I think once it gets a revamp it'll be easier to read. I'm pretty sure he wants to stick with the red/black scheme, so maybe adding a textured background image and actual text boxes might help with that. Don't feel as if you're being mean, please!  We (my whole ZBP crew!) as a production company really appreciate input, and myself as an artist always finds most criticism to be helpful, so thank you very much.


----------

